# Small Town Re-transmission Dispute



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Grand Junction stations and the cable company are having trouble coming to an agreement. GJ stations are on Dish Network SD only but not on DirecTV. It might be a good time for DirecTV to pick them up, but I have seen nothing indicating they will.

http://www.gjsentinel.com/hp/conten...3/122408_5a_KREX_contract.html?imw=Y#comments


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Tell it to Congress. See Project Vote Smart and tell them how corporate greed is preventing you from getting the channels you want. Also, tell them that the laws regarding distant network stations is preventing you from seeking a distant alternative.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The very fact thay they are having trouble coming to a carriage agreement with the cable company does not bode well for a DirecTV pickup. Local channels across the United States have decided that cable and satellite service is a chicken full of revenue that is waiting to be plucked. It's getting out of control.



Phil T said:


> Grand Junction stations and the cable company are having trouble coming to an agreement. GJ stations are on Dish Network SD only but not on DirecTV. It might be a good time for DirecTV to pick them up, but I have seen nothing indicating they will.
> 
> http://www.gjsentinel.com/hp/conten...3/122408_5a_KREX_contract.html?imw=Y#comments


----------

